
Highly circular objects spotted in deep space - rbanffy
https://www.livescience.com/circular-radio-objects-space.html
======
andrewflnr
Maybe better to just read the arxiv article, linked in OP. It's quite readable
for a lay-person such as myself, and the meat is quite short. There are
pictures starting page 23.
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.14805](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.14805)

